# My Creatine Monohydrate journal



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi guys and girls!

So.

Following on from my DAA journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196807-my-daa-journal-3.html

I've decided to do one now using Creatine Mono.

I've read alot from various people about Creatine Monohydrate, good, bad and impartial so figured I would give it a try and see what effects it will have on growth etc. I'm not expecting much, maybe a little water retention but aside from that I'm not expecting miracles. Previous usage of Mono was around 3g a day for a few weeks until I got bored of it but this was before I really started training.

So current plan is:

6g creatine 7.45 along with a Vit C tablet and 100ml lucozade

3g creatine after training with my shake and 100ml lucozade (on non training days I won't bother)

My whey also has a small amount in it so on average I will be supping around 15g creatine a day, not including anything coming from meat.

I won't be pre-loading.

Routine will be as per my DAA routine, something I rate highly for natty trainers to try. Strength has been well up on it.

Upper #1:

Bench Press

Tbar Rows:

Tricep Pull Downs

Chins

DB Shoulder Press

Legs #1:

Squats

SLDL

Calve Raises

Upper #2:

DB Bench

Dips

Seated Rows

Tricep Pulldown/CGBP/Skullcrushers (whatever I feel like)

Military Press

Incline Bench if I fancy it

Legs #2:

Deadlifts

Front Squats

Calf Raises

May throw in leg press/hack squat if I can be bothered

Diet will post later. Essentially same as the DAA log. Starting pics too I expect.

Weight was 86kg last Thursday so will see where I'm att now after a weekend of ****.

Thoughts / comments / critiques / insults / motivation all welcome :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

empzb said:


> My whey also has a small amount in it so on average I will be supping around 15g creatine a day, not including anything coming from meat.


Why so much? 5g a day is all you need. Adding more doesn't mean more gains, it just means more wasted. I've seen some recommend doubling the amount when you're on AAS but I've not seen anything solid to back that up as of yet.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Want to see what the results are, so reading with interest.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

rectus said:


> Why so much? 5g a day is all you need. Adding more doesn't mean more gains, it just means more wasted. I've seen some recommend doubling the amount when you're on AAS but I've not seen anything solid to back that up as of yet.


I've heard taking creatine on test is a poor idea.

Good luck though mate. Will be interested to see the outcome as I've got 200g of cheap oneon mono coming.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

vtec_yo said:


> I've heard taking creatine on test is a poor idea.
> 
> Good luck though mate. Will be interested to see the outcome as I've got 200g of cheap oneon mono coming.


i dont think its so much a poor idea as its a better idea to supplement in with creatine in pct when you will want to hit the same poundage as when you was on. following this logic, creatine is more a tool in your locker that you deploy when you come off test as there is a case for you needing it more.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

rectus said:


> Why so much? 5g a day is all you need. Adding more doesn't mean more gains, it just means more wasted. I've seen some recommend doubling the amount when you're on AAS but I've not seen anything solid to back that up as of yet.


I stand corrected on my whey containing any so this will knock about 5g off my calculations.

I'm going to take that much for 3 reasons. 1) It's not going to harm having too much @ these quantities, 2) the expiry date is coming up, and 3) it's cheap anyway.

Last nights session was pretty ****. Was at a Fitness First and I find it shocking as to how bad it is for actual gym equipment and feel (there were some lads in good nick there though!)

Bench:

65 x 10

75 x 5

78 x 4 (PB)

72.5 x 4

70 x 5

Tricep pull downs:

31.75 x 14 (wierd as in my gym I was going 70kg for 5...only thing I can think is there is a resistance that doubles the weight or something...

38.75 x 7

38.75 x 6

DB shoulders:

22kg x 6 (PB)

20kg x 6

16kg x 6 - dafuq....

Chins

8 (PB)

6

4

Row Machine - didn't even count this - felt so unnatural so just did 3 sets of 5/8 reps.

Legs #2 tonight.

Got the missus coming with my on Thursday for the first time as well so will be interesting...can imagine having to have words with a few guys there for being pervs :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pics.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Where I am at the moment, around 16% bf, maybe a bit higher.

And an example of what I will be eating minimum twice a day.



500g chicken trimmed of fat, skin and gristle (normally around 450g uncooked weight).

3 garlic cloves finely chopped

stem of ginger finely chopped

bunch spring onions finely chopped midway up the green part

squeeze or 2 of corriander paste

1 green chilli finely chopped

mash together and fry in tiny pan coating of OVOO.

Pour on 120g sachet of sauce - I used chow mein, black bean, or oyster (the best one IMO).

I'll have with rice to knock up carbs most days, at least for the first meal @ 11:30, the 2pm meal will likely be carb free.

There are also variations to this meal I'll have. When not using chinese sauce I'll be using Indian based pastes like Madras and using onion and green peppers instead of spring onions. All dishes however will have the holy trinity of garlic, chilli and ginger.

I'm still enjoy other foods like always (thus how I'm @ 16% + BF :lol: ), but it's winter and only one person sees me naked this time of year so not bothered. Although if she starts the gym with me I may have to up my game if she starts 'mirin the other gym boys! haha.

Diet will be roughly though:

7.45: 2 scoops whey (40g), 1 scoop ground (20g) oats in water, 1 vit C tab 1000mg in water, 6g creatine in 100ml lucozade, 2 cod liver oil tabs, banana

11:30: 200-250g of the chicken meal, with rice most days

14:00: 200g of the chicken meal no rice

17:00: 2 scoops of whey (40g) and 1 scoop (20g) of ground oats in water

18:00: training days

19:15: banana, 3g creatine in 100ml lucozade, 40g whey in water (only on training days)

20:00: This meal is where I'll not really monitor diet - I know it's bad, it'll be home made and clean most of the time, like home made burgers (250g beef, chilli, bun etc) or (250g steak/chilli,melted cheese and salad/potato) or ham/chilli/3 egg white/ 2 whole eggs.

23:00: 40g whey, 20g oats in water

Snacks will be anything I fancy, will listen to my body on this, had to resist a huuuuuge iced fairy cake just now. Swear I dribbled over the plate in the canteen, getting a wet mouth just thinking of it!

Liquid intake will be 4-5 litres a day.

Looking at it, there are a lot of liquid whey meals, 4 on training days vs 3 whole, and 3 apiece on non training days, however it works out around 700g of meat alone on the meals I do eat which I think is sufficient rather than knocking the size of the meals down and splitting across more sittings which realistically I can't do.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I meant pics of your girlfriend ffs.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: seeing as you asked so nicely!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs #2 last night.

Sqaut racks were all in use to hit up SLDL's first.

85kg x 18 (PB)

110kg x 10 (PB)

120kg x 6 (PB)

125kg x 5 (PB)

Squats:

40kg x 14 (PB)

70kg x 10

80kg x 7 (PB)

90kg x 4

Calve raises

66lbs x 20

8l8lbs x 16

99lbs x 6

My calves are ****. Ok (all of me isn't great :lol: but calves in particular so may change this to a 10 minute calve blitz that I saw on here and see how that goes).

Also - going to try the misses on a diet based weight loss rather than exercise to start to see how she gets on thanks to Aus for this!

Non training day today, going to have a chilled out night I expect as lower back is aching from the SLDL (form must have been off).


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

2 of my top songs for gym at the moment!











And dinner.



Cheesecake was fvcking insanely good!

Omellete was 3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites.

1 green chilli

30g cheese

95g ham

85g chorizo



So damn good!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Diet has been **** today so far. Going to have to knock some caffiene in before gym I think for a boost as flagging right now.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

You getting any sides from the creatine?

I started taking creatine monohydrate about a week ago, decided to stop it yesterday as I kept getting really bad headaches while training and feeling dizzy.

Was only taking 5g E/D in my morning cup of tea.

EDIT: Looked at your lifting stats, they look quite low for someone of your size (based the pics).


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Branchy17 said:


> You getting any sides from the creatine?
> 
> I started taking creatine monohydrate about a week ago, decided to stop it yesterday as I kept getting really bad headaches while training and feeling dizzy.
> 
> ...


Can't say I've had any sides yet. I've heard taking it with insulin spiking foods are the best to aid uptake, thus why I have it with lucozade. Also making sure I have enough fluids as my mouth does feel a bit drier since starting it. Just thinking about it has made me want more water and I know that if I'm dehyrdrated I'll get a headache.

With regards to strength, maybe the pics are decieving. A bit of top lighting makes a world of difference haha. Also, I train on my own for BB rather than strength, and have never been able to push it, only started benching this year, same with squatting and deadlifted a lot, then stopped in january and have only started again about 2 months ago. (I'll take what you said as a compliment though :lol: )


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Did a variation on Upper #2, was heaving at the gym yesterday.

Bench Press:

65kg x 9

Dips BW:

12 (PB) but this was without a DB fly before hand like I normally do so arms were probably less battered than usual.

11 (PB)

8

4

Seated Row Machine:

80kg x 14 (PB)

90kg x 8 (PB)

85kg x 6 (PB)

65kg x 8 (PB)

Incline Bench:

40kg x 16 (PB)

50kg x 7 (PB)

50kg x 4 (PB)

Tricep Pull downs: (this has to be my favourite exercise! Something I've done throughout my years training)

70kg x 7 (PB)

70kg x 6 (PB)

70kg x 7 (PB)

Military Press:

37.5kg x 7 (PB)

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 5

Today's meals are:

7.45: 40g whey, 25g oats. Banana. 2 cod liver caps. 6g creatine in 120ml lucozade.

11:30: 200g madras chicken + 100g rice (cooked weight)

14:00: 200g madras chicken

17:00: 40g whey, 25g oats in water

18:00: Legs #2

19:15: 3g creatine in lucozade + 40g whey in water + banana

20:00: Not sure what to do here :lol:

Not sure what I'm doing tonight so bedtime whey will vary and may have another meal if out.

Madras chicken recipe - give this a shot! WIll get a pic up when I'm eating it.

400g chicken skinned and trimmed of fat, finely cut.

1 green pepper finely cut

1 onion finely cut

1 green chilli finely cut

1 stem ginger finely cut

3 cloves garlic finely cut

2 spoons of Madras paste

Fry all ingredients together and when cooked at the madras paste until all covered and fry for a few minutes.

Soooooo good. Low carb too.

D


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> I've heard taking creatine on test is a poor idea.
> 
> Good luck though mate. Will be interested to see the outcome as I've got 200g of cheap oneon mono coming.


kind of like putting a white stripe down a farrari to make it go faster.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought it was more to do with ****ing up your insides. Sure I read it on here.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

vtec_yo said:


> I thought it was more to do with ****ing up your insides. Sure I read it on here.


I think taking high doses of it then you will be asking for trouble, however anything less than 20g a day with good hydration shouldn't cause any/too many issues from what I have read.

Early days yet though, if I have any kidney pains etc then I'll stop (will be too late then but ho-hum).


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Will be watching this pal, so daa, creatine, what's next?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Will be watching this pal, so daa, creatine, what's next?


Thanks buddy!

Haha I don't know. Probably another natty test booster but I'll see what is popping up a lot and do something that people will want to read about :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You could do a new trial every 2 months, IIFYM, clean bulking, dirty bulking, fat burners etc with progress pics and even a YouTube channel!!

Let us other nattys know what the fcuk works and what doesn't, you could be a new Internet guru


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> You could do a new trial every 2 months, IIFYM, clean bulking, dirty bulking, fat burners etc with progress pics and even a YouTube channel!!
> 
> Let us other nattys know what the fcuk works and what doesn't, you could be a new Internet guru


 :lol: I will be doing different trials, I think I'll do another T booster next, and then potentially a fat burner for just before summer (although I need to talk to a few real 'gurus' about weight gain as just looked in the mirror and I'm bloated to fvck around the midsection). Think it's down to the carbs consumed bloating me out although had milk last night and a lot of chocolate so could be a carbover haha.

Never say never, but I can't see me making a guru though :lol: Don't have the time or the dedication to the game at this stage.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Did a variation on legs #2 yesterday.

Deads

60kg x 14

110kg x 10 (PB)

130kg x 5

140kg x 4 (PB)

140kg x 3 (had another in me but grip went - will need some chalk or better gloves/straps.....don't want to go down the strap route though tbf).

Calve raises - standing machine

110kg x 8, shake each leg off while standing on 9th, then 10.

90kg x 8, shake each leg off while standing on 9th rep, then 14

90kg x 8

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucking burn. Going to try this as my calve routine from now on, see if this will make the fvvckers grow, then may throw in heavy seated ones to finish or to superset.

Leg press:

120kg x 20

180kg x 12

220kg x 8

Hack and squats were completely stacked.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Still feeling it in my calves today! :lol:

Thinking of doing a CBL type diet, just need to look @ a few more points on it. Upper #2 later, hoping I've got a training partner tonight too.

Diet today is:

7.00 - whey shake + 100ml lucozade + 6g creatine

9:00 - 200mg caffiene

10:00 - 25g cashews

12:00 - 115g ham, 3 whole eggs, tiny amount of celery and carrot to taste.

14:00 - not sure yet, probably turkey slices and cheddar cheese.

17:00 - 40g whey + 200mg caffiene tab

18:00 - gym

19:20 - lucozade + 3g creatine + 40g whey

20:00 - Carb load up - some cake etc along with meat omellete or steak or something along those lines.

23:00 - 40g whey

It's not quite CBL as I've not done the pre-requiste carb clear out etc which is what I need to read more in to, but figured I'd try this diet today to see how I get on with eating f-all carbs during the day. Typically - there is cake and sweets been bought in the office. 

Weight was 85kg this morning, highest I've been in a long time as normally weigh on a night. That was after a weekend of fairly poor food as usual for weekend diet and me  my tummy is rumbling now after that first meal, first solid food since 6pm last night. wowzers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

empzb said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Haha I don't know. Probably another natty test booster but I'll see what is popping up a lot and do something that people will want to read about :lol:


if your doing requests then i would like to see a comparitive DAA log with it stacked with an otc AI such as 6-bromo or formnadrol extreme or somehting similar.

would be interesting to see how you think it compared to your standalone DAA run


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

a.notherguy said:


> if your doing requests then i would like to see a comparitive DAA log with it stacked with an otc AI such as 6-bromo or formnadrol extreme or somehting similar.
> 
> would be interesting to see how you think it compared to your standalone DAA run


Open to all potential suggestions at this stage, still got a while on the Creatine so will see what looks interesting come the end of this, this does seem like something worth looking at further so will keep see what happens. Seeing as I have half a pack of DAA left would make sense to finish it off with something like an AI.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Fuuuuuuuark! What a session!

Not sure if it was all the caffeine or what, but, ****, so much energy, so much power, so much focus. Had a gym buddy today which helped on the bench, but aside from that, **** was just all over it!

Meals today have been:

7.00 - whey shake + 100ml lucozade + 6g creatine

9:00 - 200mg caffiene

10:00 - 25g cashews

12:00 - 115g ham, 3 whole eggs, tiny amount of celery and carrot to taste.

14:00 - 120g turkey breast slices, 70g mild cheddar

17:00 - 40g whey + 100mg caffeine tab

18:00 - gym

19:20 - 2 slim fast shakes (yes slim fast, 25g sugar per drink and 15g protein it had a nice balance)

19:45 - lucozade + 3g creatine + 40g whey, 1 KK Xmas donut, 9 squares of Dairy milk Oreo chocolate, 1 choc cookie dough brownie cheesecake slice, 160g chicken breast.

23:00 - 40g whey before bed



Cant say I had a crash from the sugar spike like I was expecting. Not sure if I need more....but usually after that I would be out of it! Can't imagine a day of no carbs has affected how my body uses sugar just yet. That said, definitely going to see how I go with ultralow carbs tomorrow. @ausbuilt - any ideas why the sugar rush would not kick in and make me crash like it would with a steady carb intake throughout the day? Is is that after training my insulin sensitivity is less so thus I can hammer them?

Results from workout:

Chest Press:

65kg x 13 (PB)

75kg x 8 (PB)

77.5kg x 6 (PB)

80kg x 4 (PB)

70kg x 8 (PB)

Tbar Rows:

62.5kg x 9 (PB)

62.5kg x 6 (PB)

50kg x 7

Seated DB Shoulder Press:

45lbs x 10 (PB)

50lbs x 6 (PB)

45lbs x 6

Chins

10 (PB - not sure how or where this came from, literally was lifting myself like I was nothing for the first few reps!)

6 (PB)

4

Tricep pull downs:

70kg x 9 (PB)

70kg x 7 (PB)

70kg x 5 (PB)

50kg x 10 (PB)

I literally, can't get over how good the workout was on no carbs. The day was hard in places, and my mouth tasted ****e after an afternoon coffee around 4:30, need to up more fats I think during the day, however. Caffeine definitely is good stuff. First day I only had a 100mg tab before training so didn't experience it, but dosing it like I have today, is absolutely awesome. Will see how tomorrow goes with a similar dosing routine etc.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Low carbs going well today....

Legs #2 later.

So far:

8:15: Wake - water 2 cod liver tabs

9:00: Coffee black

10:30: 200mg caffiene

11:30: 200g rump steak + 90g cheddar + green chilli

14:15: 4 egg omellete, 70g chicken breast, 70g chorizo

16:00: black coffee

17:00: 40g whey + 100mg coffee + 4g creatine

18:00: Legs #2

19:15: 2 slim fasts with added whey

19:45: Carbs! more donuts, cakes, sugar, chocolate, chicken, pepperoni, ham, whey.

23:00: 40g whey

Well that's the plan anyway :lol:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Id read up on caffeine and creatine mate. IIRC, there was a study which cites it may dampen the effects of creatine!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

**** now you say that I remember. There goes the creatine with caffiene :lol:

Will up the amount post workout instead and maybe take some AM although whether it will be absorbed I don't know. Trial and error.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tonight's carbs back load....



Ok, I couldn't manage the Guylian or fingers. The rest went down. As did 100g beef, and 50g whey. Felt bloated as fvck after.

Going to cook some chinese chicken tomorrow, about 8g carbs per 180g of chicken.

Gym tonight I was sweating like Saville on TOTP.

SLDL:

90kg x 15 (PB)

115kg x 8 (PB)

125kg x 5 (PB)

125kg x 4

Squats:

50kg x 14 (PB)

75kg x 7

75kg x 5

Hack Squats:

290lbs x 8 x 3

Standing calve raises:

100kg x 8 then shake offs - repeat 3 times (PB)

100kg x 8 then shake offs - repeat 3 times (PB)

100kg x 5

We'll see how it goes. Energy was down tonight. Think I need more fats during the day.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Day off today, ultra low carbs.

wake:

7.45: black coffee -3 tea spoons of Creme Freche. Vit C tab + water

9:30: black coffee - 3 tea spoons of Creme Freche. 2000mg cod liver

11:30: 3 egg omellete, 120g chicken, 60g chorizo

14:15: 120g ham, 120g cheddar

16:00: 40g cashews

17:00: 50g whey, 200mg caffiene

19:00: 250g steak, salad, spinach etc. May throw in some chillies, ginger, make a nice lil stir fry.

23:00: Whey

Early night.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Day off today, ultra low carbs.
> 
> wake:
> 
> ...


Where's the creatine?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Where's the creatine?


 :lol: will knock 3g with the burgers I'm gonna make


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

First ultralow carb day yesterday that I've ever done in my life.

Was 'ok'. Suffering a bit more today as I like carbs :lol:

Had this for dinner last night.



Diet today:

7:35: Black coffee and 3 teaspoons of creme freche, 1000mg cod liver oil

9:30: 2 fried eggs, 1 sausage, 100g chicken, 40g chorizo

11:30: 200mg caffiene. 30g cashew nuts

12:00: 120g pork, salad.

14:30: 120g ham, salad, 30g cashew, 3 boiled eggs

16:00: black coffee

17:00: 40g whey - 100mg caffiene

18:00: GYM

19:00: 330ml lucozade, 50g whey, 5g creatine

19:30: CAAAAAAAAAAAAAARBS + some form of meat and maybe more whey. :lol:

20:15: Not sure, I've been told I'm having a meal cooked for me. What, I don't know yet though.

23:00: 40g whey - bed

Upper #2 tonight. Got a gym buddy again. Seriously lacking energy today though - looking forward to carbs later :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

And I have an ulcer. Eating is paaaaaaaaaainful! Not sure if this is due to the change in diet or not or just me being paranoid :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Upper #2 last night. Bit of a mixed session of results.

DB chest press:

55lbs each hand x 14

75 e/h x 5 (PB)

70 e/h x 7 (PB)

70 e/h x 5 (PB)

65 e/h x 7 (PB)

Good start.

Dips (body weight)

11

9

6

4

Seated Rows:

85 x 14 (PB)

5 dips in between set :lol:

95 x 6 (PB)

90 x 6 (PB)

75 x 8

30 x 10 (burn set)

Incline Press:

40kg x 14

50kg x 10

50kg x 4

Military Press - this was so bad.

37.5 x 4 (down!)

25 x 4 (down!)

22.5 x 3 (DAFUQ!?)

bar x 7 (errrrr)

Tricep pull downs:

70 x 6

70 x 5

50 x 10

Had a fair bit of energy, just muscles weren't wanting to do it on some exercises. Even my carb up last night was shocking, had to rush as it was a mates birthday I had forgotten about so did:

7:35: Black coffee and 3 teaspoons of creme freche, 1000mg cod liver oil

9:30: 2 fried eggs, 1 sausage, 100g chicken, 40g chorizo

11:30: 200mg caffiene. 30g cashew nuts

12:00: 120g pork, salad.

14:30: 120g ham, salad, 30g cashew, 3 boiled eggs

16:00: black coffee

17:00: 40g whey - 100mg caffiene

18:00: GYM

19:00: 330ml lucozade, 50g whey, 5g creatine

19:30: 1 cupcake, 30g sugary carbs / 3 packs of sweets, 90g sugary carbs, 1 pain au raisin, 25g sugary carbs.

20:30-21:30: 8oz steak and chips followed by slice of birthday cake

12:30: 40g whey - bed

01:00: Bed (this is my usual bedtime at the moment! Not good!)

Not sure if I missed my spiked level to consume all that food without too much worry about anything being stored as fat :lol:

Today diet so far is:

7:50: Black Coffee + 3 teaspoons creme freche

10:15: 2 friend eggs + 100g pork

10:30: 40g cashews

12:00: black coffee, tablespoon of creme freche, 100g sliced beef.

14:00: chicken breast + 2 halloumi + peas (Nandos)

16:00: Black coffee

17:00: 50g whey + 100mg caffiene

18:00: GYM

19:15: 330ml Lucozade + 60g whey + 6g creatine

19:30: Caaaaaaaaarbs (going on this with a mate I think so will make sure it's a big one if he does get involved).

20:30: Will have to see, potentially another nandos or a curry. Need a decent ****ty meal tonight.

23:45: 50g whey and will try have an early night.

Daily I'm hitting around 220g P, 120g fats (which I need to up I think so will be adding PB and EVOO to bedtime shake and ground almonds to pregym shake.)

In myself, I've been doing this CBL type diet since Monday, and feel ok. Adding more fats will help. Getting decent tasty meals during the day is a bitch though at work so it's mostly packed meats, from next week I'll be doing the chinese/madras chicken again and just not having rice with it, about 8g carbs per serving so manageable and protien content is much better than just the ham/pork/beef currently having.

Skin feels a bit tighter on arms but feel like I look skinnier, all placebo/paranoi no doubt as it's early days yet.

Legs #2 tonight.

Got a bit more motivation this week at least with a gym buddy and after something my lass said - harmless on her part but me being me I see it as a challenge so will work harder still.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So, legs 2 was awesome. Then I went and fvcked up by having a massive night out Friday night, like stupidly heavy, and spent the rest of this weekend fvcked.



This was between 4 people, and a few tag alongs, also had a few drinks before then, and a couple of patron shots and jagers, a whole bottle of goose pretty much too myself. Anyway, all of that, led to...



Pose offs in the hotel. One of the lads out was a BB'er so picked up some advice and will probably see if he can do a bit of training on form etc in future.

Legs wise Friday was:

Deadlifts:

70kg x 14

120kg x 9 (PB)

130kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 3

Leg curls / hack squat Superset:

20 rep of each x 2

20 rep squat and 14 curls

Calve raises:

100kg x 8 with shake offs, 24 reps - 3 sets.

Felt completely wrecked yesterday as I said. Got to sleep around 6. Had very little to eat all day until I had a KFC at 6 to knock my calories up. Big Daddy meal, medium popcorn chicken, chicken wing piece, chicken fillet, oreo crushem. Then had a burger and cheese (no bun) around 9ish before bed. No creatine, since Friday.

Currently though, weigh 87.5kgs (this is pretty dehydrated and with very little food in me over the last 2 days) so I'm happy with that. Back to the carb back loading diet tomorrow, think 90kg is attainable by Christmas at this rate and still keeping the BF as it is..


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Felt rough today so didn't do gym. Had carbs too :lol: think I'll to the CBL when I get my house middle December as will be easier to do when there is no temptation and it's easier to prepare meals.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Flu is battering me. :lol:

That said, going to knock some caffiene down me tonight and man up as was sick this morning and feel a touch better. Diet has been ****e, hitting protien levels of 200g+ however fats n carbs are all over the place. 6g creatine a day though. Holding weight ok, dropped a kg, but not surprised with diet as it and no gym for 6 days.

How do you know when you're reaching your genetic limit? I appear to always stall when I get near 14stone, I get it, and then I drop down. Is my body rebelling against it.....or is it just unfortunate :lol:

Have to say, so far, I don't feel much different with creatine so far. A little fuller, and got told I was hench by one person I've not seen for a few weeks and have I been juicing (<< although the juice comment was due to a spotty back lol) by another so I think they must be seeing something I'm not.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good news - feeling much better physically and mentally!

Hit up gym Friday night, upper #1, got some PB's despite a ****e diet. Weekend let it down again with diet but been told my doggy isn't well so didn't really feel like eating etc.

Anyway, Fridays lifts.

Bench:

65x14 (PB)

77.5 x 7 (PB)

77.5 x 5 (PB)

72.5 x 6 (PB)

Tbar Rows:

65 x 7 (PB)

65 x 5 (PB)

50 x 9 (PB)

40 x 7

Tricep pull downs:

70 x 10 (PB)

70 x 8 (PB)

70 x 5 (PB)

50 x 10

DB shoulders:

45x8

35x8 (DOWN)

35x7 (DOWN)

35x5 (DOWN)

Chins:

7

4

3

3

Creatine is definately keeping my weight up. Diet has been shocking and still holding at 86kg first thing on a morning. Diet will be back on point this week. Got 500g chicken roasted along with cheese etc for my ultra low carb day. Yum...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice work on the PBS pal, looks like you've come back stronger even on crap diet.

Hope your dog is feeling better, I love dogs!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

It's not much stonger however it is pretty much always increasing, think a little layoff let my CNS and muscles repair that little bit extra.

I deffo reccommend this routine for for incremental strength gains for a natty. Never been able to lift this in 2 years training or seen consistent strength increases like it, even with an on/off diet the past few weeks.

Appreciate the comment about the dog, unfortunately it's not good news and the vet said he could have days or weeks left, I've been expecting it for months, just gotta make sure he's not in pain and still enjoys his life still. :crying:

On a better note, legs #1 tonight, going to SLDL the **** outta myself.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs #1 last night. Caffiene is awesome. If one thing has been learned from this journal, it's that caffiene definately works when timed right and dosed well! Would recommend this highly.

SLDL:

95kg x 15 (PB)

120 x 7 (PB)

130 x 5 (PB)

130 x 4 (PB)

Considering that's near enough my normal deadlift weight need to go harder on that. Then again, it's always grip letting me down.

Hack squat:

70kg x 20

Leg raise:

120lbs x 20

Hack squat:

70kg x 16

Leg raise:

120lbs x 10

Hack squat:

70kg x 10

Leg raise:

90lbs x 10

BURN! hard to lie down, walking was painful. high rep quad work > squats for burn and fun at least lol.

Seated calve raises:

80lbs x 12 x 2

Hobbled out of the gym.

Diet is back to CBL. Got a works do on Thursday, so won't hit gym then, but aside from the alcohol (may even make an excuse up not to drink).

8:00: 200mg caffiene + water + 2000mg cod liver tabs.

9:30: black coffee + 65ml creme freche

10:30: 25g cashews

11:45: 120g turkey/ham/1chicken breast + 50g cheese

1:30: 120g turkey/ham/1chicken breast + 50g cheese + 40g salami/pepperoni/pepperami + 1000mg vit C.

2:30: 25g whey + 25g ground almonds

4:00: black coffee + 60ml creme freche.

5:15: 50g whey + 25g ground almonds + 100mg caffiene

6:00: GYM

7:15: Lucozade + 6g creatine, 40g whey.

7:30: Cakes, chocolate, meat, mousse, haribos etc, whatever I can eat over an hour/1.5 hour period.

23:00: 40g whey

Shooting for 250g protien a day, that's with 3/4 shakes. Fats are around 100g before carbing up. Probably around 160g by bedtime, if not 200g. Diet in the daytime isn't great although works out about 2000 calories from fats and protien in a complete. Hate to think what it shoots up to after training meals, probably around 3.5k :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice little surprise last night!



Almost at the 14 stone mark. This was before any carbs etc and only in lightweight material (vest and cloth trousers).

Wasn't a great session yesterday. Was shattered from work.

Upper #2

DB Chest:

60lbs e/h x 12 (PB)

75lbs x 6 (PB)

75lbs x 4

70lbs x 6

70lbs x 6

Dips:

9

8

7

6

11 (after doing rows)

Seated Rows:

90 x 10 (PB)

95 x 6

90 x 6

75 x 8

30 x 10

Seated shoulder press:

135 x 9

135 x 5

120 x 6

Tricep pull downs:

70 x 5/4

50 x 9

Was nackered before I started.

After gym, hit the carbs.

They fvcked me up.

Heavy breathing, sugar coma, missed the end of the ****nal match, was asleep on the sofa @ 9.30.

After gym I had.

500ml lucozade

6g creatine

Rice Krispy square

Chocolate Mouse

Twix Yougurt

40g Haribo

2 eggs, 50g chicken, 50 chorizo

50g whey.

Woke up 1.30 fresh as a daisy so had 40g whey, beat one off, then went back to bed.

Need to get a sports massage although £50 is more than I can afford at the moment!

Night off tonight. Lass is making me spag bol. I don't like spag bol. But she's determined to make me so she can cook when we move in to our place. So I'll give it a go.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Spag Bol was surprisingly nice although she OD'd with the finger chillis :lol:

Diet yesterday was ****, got too late and my appetite just went. Getting in sugary, hi GI carbs after a workout is harder than it sounds! Probably hit about 200g protien yesterday, mostly from shakes! Farting like a trooper today!

Few update pics of where I am so far. Think I'm holding more size, but look a bit more watery.









Workout yesterday was ****. Not even going to detail lifts. My sinus is a bit fvcked too - was phelmging up blood. Lush.

Need to get a gym buddy for days like yesterday! just hoping my mate switches to my gym soon.

Upper #1 tonight. Try get some more PB's then going to my old companies Xmas party. Got a mates birthday tomorrow night too. Going to be a long weekend I think!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wasn't a great session Monday, PB's definately subsiding. =/

Chest press:

67.5 x 11 (PB but would have liked more weight)

77.5 x 6 (PB)

77.5 x 5 (PB)

77.5 x 4 (PB)

70 x 8 (PB)

Tbar Row:

65kg x 9 (PB)

65kg x 6.5 (PB)

50 x 7

40 x 7

Tricep Pull down:

70 x 11 (PB)

70 x 8 (PB)

70 x 5

50 x 8

Chins

6

4

4

3

2

Cattle Press:

100kg x 8

100kg x 6

80kg x 8

Diet still CBL'ing. Had a carb weekend - nothing too heavy, but not massively protieny :lol:

May add in DAA again to use up what I have left, probably about 3 weeks worth. Feel like a need a 'boost' at the moment that caffiene alone cannot give...

And I'm moving in with the lass Friday. Feel like having the ability to super spunk again haha.

Legs #2 tonight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs was ****. Not even going to put up results :lol:

Nailed 300mg caffeine tonight before gym. Helped once I got there!

Upper #2.

DB chest press:

60 x 11

75 x 5

75 x 5 (PB)

74 x 4 (PB)

60 x 8

Dips:

13

10

7

5

Seated Rows:

90 x 12 (PB)

95 x 7 (PB)

90 x 7 (PB)

80 x 8

35 x 10

Tricep pull downs:

70 x 10

70 x 7

70 x 7

cattle press:

65 x 7

65 x 8

65 x 5

Incline Shoulders:

30 x 7

30 x 6

30 x 6

Can't get anywhere near my 700g carbs in PWO though....


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

and I'm ill. Again. FFS.

Will try get to the gym later if I feel up to it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

1000mg vit c a day will sort you out mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

empzb said:


> and I'm ill. Again. FFS.
> 
> Will try get to the gym later if I feel up to it.


people gettin sick all round! just seen this too, subed to keep an eye :thumbup1:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been knocking back 1000mg Vit C every day, going to up it I think to 2000mg until I feel chipper again.

It's the cold days. Fvcking hate them, I should have been born in Jamaica or something. Not built for the cold!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Get a zinc supp too, good for immune system.

If your hardcore, eat a couple of cloves of garlic, my mate from Poland told me that


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> Get a zinc supp too, good for immune system.
> 
> If your hardcore, eat a couple of cloves of garlic, my mate from Poland told me that


I'm putting in an order for whey so going to get some ZMA caps as I liked them, even better if they boost the immune system as my body just doesn't like the cold. Think I'll give the cloves a miss though :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I've never tried the garlic myself but he swears by it, says it cures colds quick, it came from a time when they were run by communists and couldn't get hold of many things, knowledge passed down by generations


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

What creatine r u using @tm, I had great results with muscletech celltech and Gaspari sizeon. Keep at it mate


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Cutandjacked said:


> What creatine r u using @tm, I had great results with muscletech celltech and Gaspari sizeon. Keep at it mate


Currently using Bulk Powders creatine. It's ok, up to 14 stone, although look watery as fvck. Not sure how much actual muscle I've put on tbh,


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Back at the gym last night.

Chest press:

65 x 14

77.5 x 7 (some cvnt saved the end bit, I had it and he ran across the gym to save me. Bar was on the way up but slowly!) (PB)

77.5 x 6 (same again - was not impressed!) (PB)

77.5 x 4

70 x 6

Tbar:

65 x 8

60 x 8

50 x 8

40 x 8

Tricep pull downs:

70 x 10

70 x 8

70 x 6

50 x 8

Chins:

4

3

3

2

3

Seated Shoulder Press:

120 x 8

120 x 8

120 x 5

First session back after a week, illness, shoddy diet. Plenty of weight on, but all **** since the 5th's weigh in as diet has been all over the place with illness, moving house etc etc.

Gym is going to be shut over Xmas too so won't be able to get there some times. May have to look at other gyms and paying once off fees for a little bit. Also a 24 hour place near mine, although it looks very small with lots of machines and not many free weights. I'll see...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

SLDL:

100x14 PB

120x 8.5 PB

130x 5

130 x 4

Hack Squats:

80kg x 18

Leg raises:

105 x 18

Hack Squats:

80kg x 18

Leg Raises:

105 x 18

Sick

Hack squats:

80 x 3

Stopped as legs were like Jelly. Welcome back legs. Night off tonight. Upper #2 tomorrow.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

empzb said:


> Currently using Bulk Powders creatine. It's ok, up to 14 stone, although *look watery as fvck*. Not sure how much actual muscle I've put on tbh,


the creatine is working then

wont add any muscle at all. will only add water. will provide energy for the creatine phosphate system, which is 100% anaerobic


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed interested to see the gains from using Creatine


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So, 5 weeks in. Weight 14 stone on a **** diet really. Creatine works. But to be honest, I'm stopping as it's watery and **** weight.

Going to invest in a PT I think now for the new year.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the goals for the new year pal?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

faultline said:


> What's the goals for the new year pal?


 :lol:

If only I knew buddy.

I'm thinking of going back to how I was on the DAA routine, upping the calories from protein, and adding carbs back in but at a lower amount - will confirm this on a separate thread to see what the thoughts are from the more experienced guys though.

CBL is not for me though, sounded awesome, but too much effort. Have a job interview mid January so if I got that it would screw up an eating plan potentially anyway depending on what they expect although I'll be saying in the interview I like to eat :lol:

No gym until January 2nd though....will be a bit of a mess by then no doubt although will try keep some body weight exercises up.

Have a good Xmas all though and may in 2013 you all hit your goals!


----------

